# Excerpts from an old guitar instruction book



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

While reorganizing my guitar room I glanced through some old guitar instruction books I have. This one was one of the 2 my parents bought at the same time I bought my first guitar--a K-Mart special acoustic. I was amused by these two parts & decided to share them. The book is from 1965. (So it was outdated in a sense before I got it)

I like the amplifier in this one. I guess they couldn't find a real one.









Neck cord? Maybe they used to call it that--but I'd think a neck cord is used to put untalented guitarists out of their audience's misery.:smile:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

They put volume control on the lower bout? Isn't that the selector?
And I remember the neck cord thing -- they were still using that in the 70s at least. It took a while, but eventually everyone realised that any guitar advertised as being supplied with a neck cord, pick, and instruction booklet was garbage. Kind of the way you can eaily parse ads now just by looking for the words 'package' or 'kit'. 

That's a pretty cool old book though...

I wonder if the lead is real at one end and cartoon at the other to go into the cartoon amp. Finally evidence for directionality in cables


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> I wonder if the lead is real at one end and cartoon at the other to go into the cartoon amp. Finally evidence for directionality in cables


Maybe it was Roger Rabbit's amp?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I need to go through my basement. I have the method book that my grandpa got with his guitar in 1933.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

kat_ said:


> I need to go through my basement. I have the method book that my grandpa got with his guitar in 1933.


That could be cool to check out. I hope you find it.

The other book my parents bought me is older than 1965--I'll have to go check the titles.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> They put volume control on the lower bout? Isn't that the selector?


Actually it is the volume, it's a Gretsch by the looks of it.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I think I had that book, or at least looked through it, in the 70's.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The book is "Guitar playing made easy for everyone" by Joseph M Estella & George Roberts.

Although when I actually started lessons I started with Alfred Music's New Guitar Method & then Aaron Shearer's Classic Guitar Technique.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

zontar said:


> Aaron Shearer's Classic Guitar Technique.


Sorry for the brief threadjack here - do you still play classical? I have some duets I'd like to run through.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

kat_ said:


> Sorry for the brief threadjack here - do you still play classical? I have some duets I'd like to run through.


I do still play classical, but not very well, as I don't play it a lot. Still it was a good way to learn, and some of the techniques & lessons have stuck with me through the years. What level would these duets be?

Feel free to PM me with more details.


----------

